# EXTREME quill loss!!



## lillybug29 (Jun 13, 2012)

So, I've been posting about this for about a month or so in the facebook group, but I want some more opinions/help if possible. I got Khaki in Sept, and she started quilling a few weeks after I got her. Her quilling was bad, lasted about 3 months and was traumatic for her. I got mace in Feb. Around then, Khaki started to lose quills again, and made her back look thinner. i took them both to the vet, and the vet did ivermectin for mites, even though he didn't find anything on skin scrapings (that was before I knew ivermectin is bad, I've since changed vets). Nothing really changed, but it didn't get too much worse. Mace started to get a tiny little thinning out of his quills on his back, but not to the extent of Khaki, who's was getting really bad at this point. I had someone suggest allergies (I had switched to fleece liners) and so I stopped using detergent in the laundry. I went through a host of things to test for allergies, to no avail. Nothing changed. Two weeks ago, I took both of them to the vet. This vet (great vet) started talking about a fungal infection, and ringworm. Hedgie daddy and I had gone through ringworm during this period, so it made a lot of sense. She gave us antifungals and revolution, just in case. I've been religiously giving my babies their medications, and keeping a super close eye on it. At first it seemed like it was getting better, cuz I could see some white dots under their skin (which I assumed were new quills) and some baby quills poking through. Khaki also got super grumpy again and didn't want to be touched, just like when she was quilling. The past week especially, Mace has DRAMATICALLY gotten worse. What started as a tiny spot of thinning has now progressed into full on baldness on his back. This has been about the past 4 days. I've taken pictures every day so I can show you how it's gone. Does anyone have ANY idea of what I can do, or what it could be? I've got another vet appt. on Saturday for Mace, but I want to go armed with info if possible. Any suggestions? I'm desperate and terrified!

Mace before being sick: http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h162/ ... ceback.jpg
Khaki's thinned back: http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h162/ ... 1583_n.jpg
Mace about a week ago: http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h162/ ... 7604_n.jpg
Mace two nights ago: http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h162/ ... 6430_n.jpg
Mace last night: http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h162/ ... /00214.jpg
Mace last night again: http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h162/ ... /00118.jpg
Amount of quills that fall out just while I'm holding him giving him medicine: http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h162/ ... 2059_n.jpg

Please let me know if you can think of ANYTHING!!


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

poor baby Hope all goes well


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

babies*


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm no hedgie expert (my dis-claimer :lol: ). Wow, yeah that should never happen when they're quilling. Each quill should only fall out as a new one is growing in. From those pictures there is no new growth there. Ummmm...did you finish (after you switched medication) mite treatment. Stopping before the medicine ran out might have not killed the mites. Even if the vet didn't see any mites. The only things that come to mind is an allergy to something or some kind of skin infection. Sorry I couldn't be much help.....best wishes that the vet gives you good news


----------



## lillybug29 (Jun 13, 2012)

Bmaditz, the vet gave me 3 treatments of revolution. I'm supposed to give them the treatment once a week. I have given 2 of the 3 treatments so far. As for allergies, I don't know what else BOTH of them could be allergic to? I did the detergent, changed my soap, changed my shampoo, haven't changed litter or food since I've owned them....what else could I check? What other skin infections to hedgies get?? 

Thank you guys for the well wishes!


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm not sure of many skin infections other than them being fungal. Sorry I can't be much help. I'm afraid I've never dealt with this kind of thing. Some others should be able to offer more detailed advice. Khaki and Mace are in our thoughts...best wishes to the three of you.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

The once a week treatment seems a bit extreme. It's usually once every 3 weeks for 3 doses. 
Did the extreme loss occur before or after the second dose? If before, then it probably wasn't the revolution.

Also, what meds for the ringworm? Maybe others can give some insight on the actual medication itself. I'm assuming it's a topical drug? If so, could the combination of that plus the revolution be more harm than good?

And his skin actually looks pretty good. It's a bit puzzling that there isn't new growth. Though also remember that the quills falling out now could be all of the damaged quills that need to fall out anyways. 

If they were both female, I'd suggest hormones. (Nancy has had a female that needed to be spayed to put her hormones back in order and stop quill loss) 

Did the vet do a skin scrape and check for bacteria/fungal before saying that it's ringworm? If it's confirmed fungal/bacterial, was a culture and sensitivity test done to find out what kind of medication would be most effective?

Where did you get them? Did you quarantine? If from breeder, did you call and ask if littermates are affected by something similar?
If there was no quarantine, I'd worry that Mace was carrying something on him, which got tranfered to the quilling girl, and since her skin would have open wounds from the new quills poking through, she was highly suseptible to whatever he was carrying. Was he a baby when you got him? I
Again, just random idea. 

sorry, a bit of random sporatic thoughts. lol It's getting late and I'm tired. Hope your babies start feeling better soon!


----------



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm not so sure about domestic hedgies, but wild ones often get mange caused by the mites that live on them. Although I think you would know if your hedgie had mites at this stage. There are other cases of hedgehogs suffering from a form of Alopecia, though I have only heard of wild ones getting it, which can cause complete baldness, but in most cases the quills grow back new afterwards. This probably isn't much help! I really hope your babies get better soon though !


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Tangelo had a similar problem. When I got him he would always lose quills (and he wasn't quilling, he was adult) and his bedding/hedgie bag where always full of quill. First vet visit, they gave me Revolution, but that wasn't mite. Then another vet said it might just be "like that". About 3 months ago, I tough he looked worst than ever, he always had a full coat but now he was getting bald on his butt. 
You can see it a bit here (BTW he's sleeping!)









At his last vet visit we took x-ray to rule out tumor and the vet was at a loss. I never found out what caused it (he died a day before he was due to his follow up and I didn't do a necropsy).

Maybe an X-ray would rule out any tumor that could be causing this, I wish I could help you more


----------



## Cwilkins1204 (May 26, 2012)

I took my hedgie to the vet today for thinning quills on the back half of the body and belly and she said it was either nutritional(lack of taurine and nutrients) or a thyroid problem!!!!! I changed Harriet's diet and am hoping it helps!!!


----------

